

Innovative financing for small business owners - rosstamicah
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2012/smallbusiness/1203/gallery.financing/index.html

======
bsinger
In addition to the Brewing the American Dream program, Jim Koch has done a lot
to support small craft brewers. When there was a hop shortage in 2008, the
Boston Beer Co. sold 20,000 lbs. of hops to brewers at cost [1]. It's
addressed in the documentary "Beer Wars," which I highly recommend [2].

[1]
[http://www.samueladams.com/promotions/HopSharing/Default.asp...](http://www.samueladams.com/promotions/HopSharing/Default.aspx)

[2] <http://www.hulu.com/watch/235712/beer-wars>

